# Choke tube wrenches



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Where can I find a choke wrench for a Benelli Nova? Looked on ebay, only found one. Do they have them in stores or do they have to order them.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd like to know too, I lost mine.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My aftermarket Remington wrench works with my Benelli's tubes. You could always ask the store if you can check the wrench on one of your tubes before buying.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/benelli-choke-wrenches/60580

^^^This is the one that comes with the Nova and Supernova. Honestly, the only thing that makes this any different than any other flat key style choke wrench is the two wings that come down inside the tube. It still has to make a solid connection with two of the slots on top. A flat key from Carlson's is only $5.

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/benelli-choke-wrenches/60596

^^^These come with the SBE2, but I've been using it on all my 12 gauges from Benelli, Beretta, Browning, and Remington with no issues. I like that it makes contact with all 4 slots on my chokes. If you have any chokes with only 2 slots, obviously this won't work with those.

Midwest Gun Works, Brownells, MidwayUSA, all have aftermarket ones that will work just fine too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a choke tube guy. It seems no matter what choke I use my shotguns all pattern the same way: low and behind the target.

I use choke tubes, but frankly most times I couldn't tell ya what tube is in the shotgun I'm using. Curiosity does get the best of me when I'm bored in my blind so I like to take the tube out, if it's not rusted shut or cross-threaded, and see what choke is in there.

I have one of those fancy-smancy Remington VersaMax thingies that has choke tubes with names like "Flooded Timber", "BRMBR Dike 1A", and "Duck Commander Special"..I think......and other catchy names, that mean nothing to me. So while hunting I just have to unscrew them and see what the heck they are. Doing it before I go hunting seems kinda lame.

Anyway, a quarter works good on a 12 gauge choke tube and a nickel is OK for a 20 gauge.

Sometimes, if I remember, I carry a Remington Upland bird knife that has both 12 and 20 gauge choke tube wrenches built in. They are a great tool and I have left one or two lay in the weeds in at least a dozen states across the USA;



I wish the knife, and factory choke tube wrenches for that matter, came in a bright color like blaze orange so they'd be easier to see when leaving a blind.

.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all. Oh and goob, you're a genius. I never would have thought of using a quarter. Tried it, worked great. Now if only I could see some dang writing on the tube to see what kind it is:|


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was given one of these as a gift, and it has been quite handy. I keep it in my range bag.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> Thanks all. Oh and goob, you're a genius. I never would have thought of using a quarter. Tried it, worked great. Now if only I could see some dang writing on the tube to see what kind it is:|


Count the number of SMALL notches on the outside edge of the choke tube.

1 = Full
2 = Improved Modified
3 = Modified
4 = Improved Cylinder
5 = Cylinder


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks WIHH. Wait could you show me a pic of where the notches are?


----------

